# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Πολλά ηχεία σε ένα ενισχυτή!!!

## tonibi

Γεια χαρά, σύντομα θα κυκλοφορήσει στην αγορά ένα μηχάνημα, που θα μπορείτε συνδέσετε από 1 έως 30 ηχεία η και παραπάνω, σε έναν ενισχυτή από 100 έως 4000 watt . Ανεξαρτήτως τις ωμικής αντίστασης των ηχείων. Θα σας ενδιέφερε αυτό?

----------


## manos423

Ενδιαφέρον ακουγεται.Και για πες μας ποσο βαθεια θα μπει το χερι στην τσεπη?

----------


## spiroscfu

> Γεια χαρά, σύντομα θα κυκλοφορήσει στην αγορά ένα μηχάνημα, που θα μπορείτε συνδέσετε από 1 έως 30 ηχεία η και παραπάνω, σε έναν ενισχυτή από 100 έως 4000 watt . Ανεξαρτήτως τις ωμικής αντίστασης των ηχείων. Θα σας ενδιέφερε αυτό?



Γιατί τώρα δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε.

----------


## Danza

> Γιατί τώρα δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε.



Πανεύκολα όμως!

----------


## moutoulos

> ... θα κυκλοφορήσει στην αγορά ένα μηχάνημα ...



Εσυ Αντώνη?, έχεις "σχέση" με αυτό το μηχάνημα?.

Αν έχεις ... πρέπει να μας πείς πρώτα τιμή, γιατί έτσι, ναι και εμένα με ενδιαφέρει αν έχει 50ε,
ενώ θα απομακρυνθώ υπερβολικά γρήγορα, αν μου πείς 2000ε.  

Σου το λεω αυτό γιατί καθοριστικό ρόλο θα παίξει η τιμή αυτού. Αν πάλι δεν έχεις σχέση με 
αυτό, απλά αγνόησε το μήνυμά μου.

----------


## tonibi

Γεια χαρά, δεν ξερώ ποσό εύκολο για εσάς είναι να συνδέσετε πολλά ηχεία σε ένα ενισχυτή, αλλά αυτό το μηχάνημα προσέξτε τι κάνει:
1)       Καταργεί τα 100volt!!!
2)       Καταργεί μετασχηματιστές!!!
3)       Ο ενισχυτής μπορεί να δουλεύει χωρίς να ζορίζεται καθόλου και κάτω από π.χ. 0,5 ohm!!!
4)       Και βασικότερο δεν βραχυκυκλώνει ο ενισχυτής!!!
Τώρα για την τιμή δεν μπορώ να σας πω ακόμα αλλά με τίποτα 2000 πολύ φθηνότερο.

----------


## Danza

Είναι πολύ εύκολο με την παλιά συνταγή: Συνδεσμολογία παράλληλα/σειρά

Αυτό το μηχάνημα κάνει μόνο για λαμπάτους (επειδή καταργεί τα 100volt και μετασχηματιστές)?
Τι ωμικότητα "βλέπει" ο ενισχυτής ανάλογα τα ηχεία που είναι συνδεδεμένα?
Δώσε μας καμιά παραπάνω πληροφορία άλλωστε οι περισσότεροι έχουμε 2 ή 4 ηχεία, για μια συσκευή που θα χρειαστεί σε καμια εκδήλωση ή σε ένα ξενοδοχείο ή σε ένα χώρο που χρειάζονται πολλά ηχεία (πχ καράβι, αεροδρόμιο κλπ) δεν χρειάζεται τόση μυστικότητα πιστεύω  :Smile:

----------


## tonibi

Άκουσε με Δημήτρη να σου φέρω ένα παράδειγμα όπως είπες σε ένα πλοίο. Καταρχήν συνδέεται με όλους τους ενισχυτές πολύ απλά στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή. Και από και πέρα το μηχάνημα έχει 8 εξόδους σε κάθε έξοδο μπορείς να συνδέσεις όσα ηχεία θες (η κάθε έξοδος έχει δικό της διακόπτη onof ) δηλαδή στη μια έξοδο πάνω κατάστρωμα, στην άλλη το κάτω κατάστρωμα, και πάει λέγοντας…
Π.χ. θες να κλείσεις τα ηχεία του πάνω καταστρώματος πατάς τον διακόπτη και τα κλείνεις έτσι απλά!!!
Όσο για την κωμικότητα φαντασου από την στιγμή που μπαίνει πάνω αυτό το μηχάνημα  ο ενισχυτής δεν βλέπει τίποτα μπροστά του όσα ηχεία  και να έχεις συνδέσει και παίζει κανονικά

----------


## spiroscfu

Δηλαδή μπορώ σε μια γραμμή να συνδέσω και 20 ηχεία (σε σειρά η παράλληλα?).

----------


## Danza

Λογικά μάλλον παράλληλα εννοεί Σπύρο....

----------


## tonibi

Μπορείτε να συνδέσετε όπως θέλετε τα ηχεία και σε σειρά και παράλληλα!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Υπάρχει κάποιο φυλλάδιο για αυτό?

----------


## Damiano

Προσπαθόντας να καταλάβω "περί τίνος πρόκειται", μάζεψα τα λεγόμενα του φίλου μας του Αντώνη (tonibi):





> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Γεια χαρά, σύντομα θα κυκλοφορήσει στην αγορά ένα μηχάνημα, που θα μπορείτε συνδέσετε από 1 έως 30 ηχεία η και παραπάνω, σε έναν ενισχυτή από 100 έως 4000 watt . Ανεξαρτήτως τις ωμικής αντίστασης των ηχείων. Θα σας ενδιέφερε αυτό? 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Γεια χαρά, δεν ξερώ ποσό εύκολο για εσάς είναι να συνδέσετε πολλά ηχεία σε ένα ενισχυτή, αλλά αυτό το μηχάνημα προσέξτε τι κάνει:
> 1) Καταργεί τα 100volt!!!
> 2) Καταργεί μετασχηματιστές!!!
> 3) Ο ενισχυτής μπορεί να δουλεύει χωρίς να ζορίζεται καθόλου και κάτω από π.χ. 0,5 ohm!!!
> 4) Και βασικότερο δεν βραχυκυκλώνει ο ενισχυτής!!!
> Τώρα για την τιμή δεν μπορώ να σας πω ακόμα αλλά με τίποτα 2000 πολύ φθηνότερο.
> ...




Αν τα συνδυάσουμε, καταλήγουμε στο "ζουμί":- πρόκειται για ένα κουτί που έχει μια είσοδο και πολλές εξόδους.
 - στην είσοδο συνδέουμε μια πηγή σήματος (όπως ένας ενισχυτής)
 - στις εξόδους συνδέουμε φορτία (όπως ηχεία)
 - η πηγή δεν "βλέπει" φορτίο στην έξοδό της!
 - τα φορτία μπορούν να είναι ... ότι "μας κατέβει"!
 - ...
 - ...
 - αυτά με πολύ λιγότερα από 2000 ευρώ!
 - ! ! !
Αν δεν μου έχει διαφύγει κάτι, πρόκειται για ένα καινούριο "economizer" ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται!

Δηλαδή, αν την είσοδο του κουτιού την βάλω στην πρίζα και στις εξόδους συνδέσω διάφορες συσκευές, τι κερδίζω;
--> ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ! (αφού η πρίζα δεν θα βλέπει φορτίο)!

Φίλε Αντώνη βοήθα να καταλάβουμε!

----------


## spiroscfu

Και εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη είναι αυτό το εργαλείο.

----------


## p_stama

Φθηνοτερο απο 2000 ευρω δηλαδη 1999 ευρω !!! :hahahha:

----------

sargeid (09-11-12)

----------


## andrewsweet4

Ρε παιδια σορρυ κιολας, αλλα μονο εμενα μου μυριζει καποια μουφα εδω περα?... :~(

----------

xsterg (15-06-14)

----------


## mihalas2

> Ρε παιδια σορρυ κιολας, αλλα μονο εμενα μου μυριζει καποια μουφα εδω περα?... :~(





οχι βεβαια !

εγω παρακολουθω απο αποσταση

----------


## Danza

Μια φωτογραφία, ένα προσπέκτους, χαρακτηριστικά κλπ πιστεύω θα ξεδιάλυνε το τοπίο.....

Αντώνη έτσι όπως μας τα γράφεις φίλε μου δυστηχώς δεν βγαίνει κάποια άκρη!

----------


## moutoulos

Αντώνη ο Δημήτρης καλά τα λέει ...

Αντώνη ο καταναλωτής δεν πείθεται εύκολα. Βλέπεις οτι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, και μάλιστα αρκετό. Αν σε 
ενδιαφέρει να την πουλήσεις/αξιοποιήσεις την κατασκευή σου (δεν ξέρω αν είναι δικιά σου, υποθέτω) θα 
πρέπει εκτός απο το δικό μας ενδιαφέρων, θα πρέπει να υπάρξει και δικός σου ενδιαφέρων στο να δώσεις 
"εξηγήσεις"/λεπτομέρειες σε "μελλοντικό πιθανό σου πελάτη". Ακούγεται ωραίο σαν ιδέα, αλλά χωρίς την 
δική σου βοήθεια δεν θα προχωρήσει ...

Τελικά ..., είναι ενεργό αυτό ?, ή παθητικό ?. Έχει δικό του ενισχυτή που "απορροφά" τα βαριά φορτία, ή
ο υπάρχων ενισχυτής που συνδέουμε, με κάτι επιπλέον στην έξοδο που προσθέτουμε (την δική σου κατασκευή)
γίνεται "γαϊδούρι". Ειλικρινά δεν έχω καταλάβει και εγώ τι είναι αυτό ...

----------


## tonibi

Γεια χαρά!!! Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον!!! Μην προσπαθείτε να το συνδυάσετε με κάτι που ξέρετε, είναι κάτι εντελώς καινούριο που ανατρέπει όλα όσα ξέραμε μέχρι σήμερα, για το πώς μπορούμε να συνδέουμε ηχεία με ενισχυτές. Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες ακόμα δεν μπορώ να δώσω. 
Σύντομα θα έχετε νέα!!! Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## p_stama

Μπορει να ειναι επαγωγικη η εξοδος ! Μαλον κατι τετοιο θα ειναι οπως μας το περιγραφει  :Think:

----------


## Nemmesis

> οχι βεβαια !
> 
> εγω παρακολουθω απο αποσταση



ακομα ενας απο αυτους ειμαι και εγω... γιατι μαλλον θα παρεξhγηθω αν πω κατι..

----------


## Nemmesis

> Μπορει να ειναι επαγωγικη η εξοδος ! Μαλον κατι τετοιο θα ειναι οπως μας το περιγραφει



γιατι με το επαγωγικο δεν θα εχει φορτιο στον ενισχυτη?

----------


## p_stama

Κατι τετοιο πρεπει να λεει αλλα χωρις τα 100v και των Μ/Τ
http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM1.asp...=11306&LANG=GR.

----------


## sakis

ok ... μολις γραφτηκα και εγω στο νημα .... μια και απο καιρου εις καιρον  και ειδικοτερα αυτες τις δυσκολες εποχες  ενα καλο γελιο ειναι οτι πρεπει για την αντιμετωπιση της καταστασης ....

Περιμενουμε φιλε μου ....διστακτικα οπως βλεπεις αλλα περιμενουμε ....

----------

The Professor (13-12-11)

----------


## sakis

μια και το διαβασα  στα παιδια εδω στο μαγαζι και αφου γελασαμε λιγο ...θεωρησαμε οτι υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να γινεται αυτο με καποιο σοφιστικε ψηφιακο κυκλωμα το οποιο προφανως θα ελεφχει την αντισαση εξοδου και θα καθοριχζει την τροφοδοσια στον ενισχυτη  για να μπορει να δουλεψει .... Ας θεωρησουμε οτι μπορει να γινει  γιατι πρακτικα ειναι μαλλον απιθανο 30 ηχεια παραληλα στην ιδια γραμμη δεν μπορυν να μετρηθουν μιλαμε για αντισταση ιση με βραχυκυκλωμα ...

Ενα προβλημα που δεν θα μπορεσει να λυσει το κυκλωμα ( υποθετω ) ειναι η διατομη του καλωδιου .... για παραδειγμα 30 ηχεια των 20 βαττ θελουν 600 βαττ για να οδηγηθουν και φυσικα αυτο ισχυει για ενα καλωδιο 10-15 μετρα το οποιο οριακα μπορει να ειναι 1,5 αλλα καλυτερα 2,5 .... τα τριαντα ηχεια φυσικα εφσον μιλαμε για διανομη  δεν θα ειναι το ενα διπλα στο αλλο .... οποτε η αποσταση των 100 μετρων καλωδιου θα εχει και αναλογη αντισταση ( βλεπε πινακες της  eminence για αυτο ) που λενε ποση ισχυ χανεις  αν μετρο καλωδιου αναλογα με την διατομη ....

Τελος ειμαι αρκετα προβληματισμενος με αυτο και περιμενω απαντηση

----------

The Professor (13-12-11)

----------


## tonibi

Καλησπέρα, για να απαντήσω στο ερώτημα του Σάκη το μηχάνημα αυτό είναι κατασκευασμένο έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να μεταφέρει την μέγιστη ισχύ του ενισχυτή σε 100mκαλώδιο, με την προϋπόθεση ότι όλα τα ηχεία που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε στην απόσταση των 100mνα έχουν το ίδιο πηνίο.

----------


## sakis

δεν ξερω αν εχεις ξαναεφευρει τους νομους του Ωμ και του κιρχοφ αλλα αν μια καταναλωση ( ηχειο ) χρειαζεται 1,5 χιλιοστα καλωδιο για να λειτουργησει σωστα τοτε η δυο καταναλωσεις παραλληλα  θα θελουν 3 χιλιοστα και παει λεγοντας  μεχρι τα 30 ηχεια τα οποια θα θελουν 30χ1,5 χιλιοστα  και αυτο χωρις να λαβει καποιος υποψιν τις απωλειες απο την αποσταση του καλωδιου . 

Δεν ξερω αν εχεις καταλαβει αλλα δεν ειναι ολοι οι Ανθρωποι που βρισκονται εδω μαθητες σε καποιο σχολειο ...υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν πτυχια απο Πανεπιστημια και Πολυτεχνεια η και αλλοι που μετρανε 30 και πλεον χρονια ενεργοτατης παρουσιας στο χωρο ... Ολοι αυτοι θα ειναι δεκτικοι αλλα και ισως σκεπτικιστες με καθε καινουργια ιδεα   εννοιες που μπορεις να διαλυσεις σε δευτερολεπτα  με μια και μονο πραξη : 

τεκμηριωση της αρχης λειτουργιας ...

----------

xsterg (15-06-14)

----------


## tonibi

Φίλε Σάκη ούτε εγώ έχω πτυχία από πανεπιστήμιο η πολυτεχνείο, σαφώς εσύ και κάποιοι άλλοι εδώ έχετε τεράστιες γνώσει για το αντικείμενο. Εγώ ερασιτεχνικά έχω ασχοληθεί λίγο με τον χώρο του ήχου, άλλη είναι η δουλειά μου. Έτυχε να γνωριστώ με τον άνθρωπο που το έχει φτιάξει αυτό το μηχάνημα και να συμμετέχω στην παραγωγική διαδικασία, το έχω δει να δουλεύει και με τις λίγες γνώσεις μου σου λέω ότι ναι αυτά που σας γραφώ είναι όντως έτσι. Και σκέφτηκα να το βάλω σαν θέμα στο forumέτσι για να δω αν αυτό το μηχάνημα θα σας βοηθούσε στην δουλειά σας. Ευχαριστώ !!!

----------


## sakis

τεκμηριωση και μονον ..... αν συνεχισεις ετσι απλα θα θεωρηθεις ακομα ενας γραφικος ....

----------

xsterg (15-06-14)

----------


## sv4lqcnik

γεια σας ειμαι ενας ακομα περιεργος για το μαγικο αυτο προσθετο που θα απαλαξει στο τσακ απο την βασανο της αγορας ενισχυτων πολων βαττ μετασχηματιστων προσαρμογης για την ικανοποιητικη καλυψη μιας εγκαταστασης ηχου καλα σε ενα καραβι ,ξενοδοχειο και ισως και μιας συναβλιας, αλλα ας περιμενουμε οπως ειπε και ο αντωνης την αναλυση της λειτουργιας ,αλλα ας ελπισουμε να μην την διαβασουν τα εγκονια μας αυτην την τεκμιριωση.

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω για καποιο λογο εχω ενα προαισθημα οτι το θεμα θα καταντησει οπως το θεμα με το αεικινητο χαχαχα...
επιστρεφω στην σιγη μου περιμενοντας νεωτερα ελπιζοντας να γελασω...

----------


## tonibi

Παιδιά δεν μπορώ να πω περισσότερα δεν είναι στο χέρι μου. Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω, είναι τι μπορει να κανει αυτο το μηχανημα, αλλα οχι πως. Λίγη υπομονή.

----------


## sv4lqcnik

λες να επιβεβαιωθη η φημη του nick name σου πανο , αν παλι ειναι πραγματικοτητα ας κανει την καλη να ζηση καλυτερα

----------


## jimk

θελει ρευμα (220)για να δουλεψει η μονο απο την εξοδο του ενισχητη κατευθειαν....?
φιλε δεν θελω να σε προσβαλω αλλα επειδη δεν το κατεχεις το αθλημα (οπως ειπες) μηπως ειδες κατι αλλο και δεν ειναι ετσι οπως φαινεται,η σου ειπε αυτος οτι αυτο κανει και το πιστεψες?γιατι σε κατι θα εχει απωλεια στην ποιοτητα στην αποδοση σε κατι παντως σιγουρα..
αλλα εαν δεν εχει να παει ο φιλος να κατοχυρωση την πατεντα... :Blink: 
για αυτο ρωταμε γιατι αυτο οντως ειναι πολυ περιεργο.. :Confused1:  :Σκέψη:

----------


## spiroscfu

> Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω, είναι τι μπορει να κανει αυτο το μηχανημα, αλλα οχι πως. Λίγη υπομονή.



Υπομονή υπάρχει αντώνη, όπως και περιέργεια όμως.

Τη παραμόρφωση θα έχει το σήμα εξόδου?
είσαι σίγουρος για την σύνδεση τους?

----------


## picdev

δεν έχω ιδέα απο το σπορ, αλλά από όσα διάβασα ίσως ένας τρόπος να ξεπεράσεις αυτά τα προβλήματα είναι η ψηφιακή επεξεργασία σήματος
αλλά και πάλι αν δεν παίρνει τροφοδοσία δεν μπορεί να διεγείρει 50 ηχεία σε μεγάλη απόσταση.
έτσι λύνουμε το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα του πλανήτη

και η δεή μεταφέρει το ρεύμα σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις με υψηλές τάσεις αλλα στο τέλος έχει μετασχηματιστές

----------


## p_stama

> δεν έχω ιδέα απο το σπορ, αλλά από όσα διάβασα ίσως ένας τρόπος να ξεπεράσεις αυτά τα προβλήματα είναι η ψηφιακή επεξεργασία σήματος
> αλλά και πάλι αν δεν παίρνει τροφοδοσία δεν μπορεί να διεγείρει 50 ηχεία σε μεγάλη απόσταση.
> έτσι λύνουμε το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα του πλανήτη
> 
> και η δεή μεταφέρει το ρεύμα σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις με υψηλές τάσεις αλλα στο τέλος έχει μετασχηματιστές



.

Σωστος !!! . Το ολο θεμα μου θυμιζει κατι κινεζικα μηχανηματα που διαφημιζουν οτι κανουν παπαδες και οταν το ανοιξεις βλεπεις ενα κυκλωμα του κ@λου και φυσικα δεν κανουν αυτο που διαφημιζουν.
Τι  εισοδο εχει και τι εξοδους ??? Περνει ρευμα η περνει ταση απο την εξοδο του  ενισχυτη ??? :Rolleyes:

----------


## KOKAR

> Παιδιά δεν μπορώ να πω περισσότερα δεν είναι στο χέρι μου. Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω, είναι τι μπορει να κανει αυτο το μηχανημα, αλλα οχι πως. Λίγη υπομονή.




απο την μια δεν μπορείς να μας πεις περισσότερα....απο την άλλη ομως άνοιξες το θέμα, και ειμαι σίγουρος οτι γνώριζες οτι θα πέσουν οι ανάλογες ερωτήσεις....
*
γενικά είμαι όλος αυτιά για το τι θα ακολουθήσει .....*

----------

Danza (16-12-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

> ίσως ένας τρόπος να ξεπεράσεις αυτά τα προβλήματα είναι η ψηφιακή επεξεργασία σήματος



Και κάποιο κολλητό στο cern, εκτός και μπορεί να βρει υπεραγωγούς στο ebay.

----------


## sakis

ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΛΥΣΗ ? 

αντι να ζηταμε απο τον ανθρωπο να μας δειξει την δουλεια του με σχηματικα που πργαματι μπορει να ειναι η εφευρεση  του αιωνα και απλα εμεις οι ταπεινοι την βλεπουμε με σκεπτικισμο  .....σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα μπορουσα απλα να συμβιβαστω με καμμια φωτο ...η ακομα καλυτερα ενα βιντεακι .....στο κατω κατω αν πραγματι το εχει κανει δεν εχει καμμια υποχρεωση να μας δειξει το πως το εκανε  και ειδικοτερα εφοσον προκειται για εφευρεση

----------


## tonibi

DSC00023.jpg 
Γεια χαρά!!! Καταρχήν θέλω να σας πω ότι προσπαθώ να σας δώσω όσες περισσότερες πληροφορίες γίνετε έως ένα βαθμό. Όπως έχουμε καταλάβει όλοι πρόκειται για κάτι που δεν υπάρχει παγκοσμίως. Όπως  είπε ο φίλος ο Δημήτρης ποιο πάνω πρόκειται για μια πατέντα ο άνθρωπος έχει καταθέσει τα χαρτιά τις πατέντας σε ένα γραφείο στο Μόναχο και περιμένει την κατοχύρωση τις επόμενες μέρες. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεται  γιατί οι πληροφορίες είναι με το σταγονόμετρο. Παρόλα αυτά θα προσπαθήσω με ένα σχεδιακι,( πιστέψετε με είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορώ αυτή την στιγμή) να σας κάνω μια ανακεφαλαίωση του τι μπορείτε να κάνετε με αυτό το μηχάνημα. Ότι σας γράφω είναι κατόπιν τηλεφωνικής συνομιλίας με αυτόν τον κύριο, του μεταφέρω τις ερωτήσεις σας και κατόπιν σας απαντώ. Λοιπόν όπως βλέπουμε στο σχέδιο, υπάρχουν δυο είσοδοι Α και Β οπού εκεί συνδέουμε τον ενισχυτή μας. Στην πάνω μεριά τώρα έχουμε τα αντίστοιχα κανάλια Α και Β οπού εκεί είναι οι έξοδοι του μηχανήματος 4 στο κανάλι Α, και 4 στο Β. οπότε αμέσως καταλαβαίνουμε ότι το μηχάνημα δεν μπαίνει σε ρεύμα. Τώρα σε κάθε έξοδο του καναλιού Α μπορούμε να βάλουμε όσα ηχεία θέλουμε, μόνο για να έχουμε καλύτερη απόδοση θα πρέπει τα ηχεία αυτά να έχουν ιδία πηνία. Στην άλλη έξοδο βάζεις άλλα ηχεία. Το ίδιο και για το κανάλι Β. Τώρα για ακόμα  καλύτερη απόδοση θα πρέπει ο ενισχυτής μας να είναι μεγαλύτερος η ίσιος με τα μεγαλύτερα ηχεία που θα έχουμε συνδέσει. Π.χ. δεν μπορείς να έχεις συνδέσει 1500αρια ηχεία με 600αρη ενισχυτή (θα παίξουν αλλά με ισχύ 600watt). Από δω και πέρα ο ενισχυτής παίζει όσο και να έχουν κατέβει τα ohmχωρίς να ζορίζεται, ακόμα αν βραχυκυκλώσει ένα ηχείο διακόπτεται ο ήχος στην έξοδο που θα είναι το βραχυκυκλωμενο ηχείο, ο ενισχυτής δεν θα πάθει τίποτα και συνεχίζει κανονικά. Η κάθε έξοδος έχει διακόπτη onofοπότε αν θες να κλείσεις μια σειρά ηχείων σε κάποια έξοδο το κάνεις πολύ εύκολα. Ελπίζω να τα πήγα καλά. Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## picdev

δηλαδή μπορώ να έχω ένα ενισχυτή 600watt , και να συνδέσω 10 ηχεία 500watt? :Confused1: 
χωρίς εξωτερική τροφοδοσία? :Confused1: 
για βραβείο νομπελ το κόβω, μακάρι να είναι αλήθεια

----------


## Costis Ni

Μπορώ να συνδεσω 1.000.000 ηχέια; Επίσης, αν το βάλω στην πρίζα, μπορώ να ανάψω 1.000.000 λαμπτήρες; (Γιατί ώς γνωστόν οι 50 κύκλοι του ρέυματος είναι μέσα στις ακουστικές συχνότητες) 
Και οι δύο ερωτήσεις είναι σοβαρες.

----------


## sakis

ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ...να εισαι απολυτα σιγουρος οτι τα """ γραφεια στο Μοναχο""" δεν εχουν καμμια αλλη δουλεια να κανουν και ασχολουνται με την δικια σου πατεντα ..... Φυσικα σε "μερικες μερες " θα εχουν τελειωσει την δουλεια τους ... Δεν ειναι τιποτα  το πολυ που θα χρειαστει ειναι να περιμενουμε  μερικς μερες .... Κανενα προβλημα 

Υποθετω οτι το ιδιο μηχανημα θα φροντιζει ( αυτοματα ) και για τις απωλειες του καλωδιου ....Τουμπανο !!! μια χαρα σε βρισκω ...

----------


## sakis

> δηλαδή μπορώ να έχω ένα ενισχυτή 600watt , και να συνδέσω 10 ηχεία 500watt?
> χωρίς εξωτερική τροφοδοσία?
> για βραβείο νομπελ το κόβω, μακάρι να είναι αλήθεια




μα καλα χαζος εισαι και συ ???? οχι βεβαια  σε εναν ενισχυτη 600 βατ θα μπορεις να συνδεσεις 6 ηχεια τον 100 βαττ η 12 των 50 η 24 των 25 ..... Φυσικα το μηχανημα αφου σου ψησει καφε το πρωι , θα κανονισει και θα κανει κουμαντο ωστε το ηχειο 1 που ειναι στο ενα μετρο απο την συσκευη .... να παιζει  το ιδιο με το ηχειο 24 που ειναι 200 μετρα μακρυα απο την συσκευη .... τουμπανο !!! δεν βρισκεις ?

ασε που ολα αυτα θα τα κανει χωρις ουτε καν να το βαλεις στην πριζα .... για φαντασου ....

----------


## tonibi

Παιδιά συγνώμη αλλά μέσα από τις ερωτήσεις σας θα διορθώνω και εγώ κάποια λάθη που μπορεί να έχω κάνει στην διατύπωση. Η απόδοση των ηχείων εξαρτάτε από τα wattτου ενισχυτή δηλαδή τα 10 ηχεία των 500wattθα παίξουν με ισχύ 600watt. Αν θέλουμε παραπάνω απόδοση βάζουμε μεγαλύτερο ενισχυτή.

----------


## picdev

εγώ λέω να περιμένουμε λεπτομέρειες απο τη δημιουργό , δεν νομίζω 10 ηχεία των 500watt *το ένα* να μπορούν να παίξουν σε ενισχυτή 600watt
γιατί 10*500=10000, μήπως η συσκευή αναφέρεται καθαρά στο τρόπο σύνδεσης και τα  watt των ηχείων *συνολικά πρέπει να είναι τα watt του ενισχυτή?*

----------


## mihalas2

βρε αντωνη 

κατι δεν εχεις καταλαβει 

δεν γινωνται αυτα που λες

----------


## spiroscfu

> δεν νομίζω 10 ηχεία των 500watt *το ένα* να μπορούν να παίξουν σε ενισχυτή 600watt



Γιατί? (σου απάντησε ο Σάκης).


Αντώνη ξεφεύγουμε λίγο π.χ.
Έχουμε έναν ενισχυτή 600W/8Ω και συνδέουμε παράλληλα 30 ηχεία των 8ωμ  (*260mΩ*) με ένα καλώδιο 2,5mm και 100 μέτρα (100*0,0031=*310mΩ*),
σε αυτό το σύστημα θα έχουμε στο κάθε ίδιο ηχείο 600/30=*20W*? (οι απώλειες? η προσαρμογή? πως θα ανακαλύπτει το βραχυκύκλωμα?).

Και πες που ανακάλυψες αυτό το super wow μηχάνημα, αν συνδεθούν σε σειρά τότε θα έχουμε 30*8=*240Ω*, πως θα ανέβει η τάση στην έξοδο για να προσαρμοστούν τα 240Ω στον ενισχυτή και να πάρουμε τα 600W? (αφού δεν μπαίνει καν στην πρίζα).

Και ένα τελευταίο θα σου πρότεινα να μην το πείτε στην Angela (την merkrel εννοώ), υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να σας κλέψει την πατέντα και να τρέχετε με τα διαδικαστικά μετά!

----------


## Thansavv

> Φίλε Σάκη ούτε εγώ έχω πτυχία από πανεπιστήμιο η πολυτεχνείο, σαφώς εσύ και κάποιοι άλλοι εδώ έχετε τεράστιες γνώσει για το αντικείμενο. Εγώ ερασιτεχνικά έχω ασχοληθεί λίγο με τον χώρο του ήχου, άλλη είναι η δουλειά μου. Έτυχε να γνωριστώ με τον άνθρωπο που το έχει φτιάξει αυτό το μηχάνημα και να συμμετέχω στην παραγωγική διαδικασία, το έχω δει να δουλεύει και με τις λίγες γνώσεις μου σου λέω ότι ναι αυτά που σας γραφώ είναι όντως έτσι. Και σκέφτηκα να το βάλω σαν θέμα στο forumέτσι για να δω αν αυτό το μηχάνημα θα σας βοηθούσε στην δουλειά σας. Ευχαριστώ !!!



Αντώνη επειδή έχεις λίγες γνώσεις όπως λες, ίσως υπάρχουν κάποια θεματάκια τα οποία να μην τα έχεις προσέξει/κατανοήσει, σχετικά με τη λειτουργία του εν λόγω μηχανήματος. Αν ο κύριος ο οποίος κατασκεύασε αυτή τη συσκευή, σε βλέπει σαν χρηματοδότη ή υποψήφιο εμπορικό αντιπρόσωπο, θα σου πρότεινα να μη βιαστείς και να προσέξεις που θα βάλεις την υπογραφή σου. 
Γιατί πολλοί αγοράζουν θαυματουργές συσκευές (economizer, μαγνητάκια κλπ) προς μεταπώληση με σκοπό το γρήγορο και "σίγουρο" κέρδος, και στο τέλος βγαίνουν κουρεμένοι.
Οι καιροί είναι πονηροί........

----------

KOKAR (17-12-11)

----------


## sakis

Να και κατι πραγματικα χρησιμο σε ολο το νημα Απολυτα σωστος ο Θανασης .

----------


## tonibi

Ρε παιδιά τι να πω δεν το έχω φτιάξει εγώ για να ξέρω πως ξεπερνάει αυτά τα προβλήματα. Όσες φορές έχω προσπαθήσει να σας εξηγήσω κάτι όλο και μου κάνετε ποιο δύσκολες ερωτήσεις που δεν είμαι σε θέση να σας απαντήσω. Πάντως σε μια επίδειξη που δεν ήμουν μόνο εγώ ήσαν και καμιά δεκαριά τεχνικοί, παίξαμε με ένα 1500αρη ενισχυτή 2 ηχεία 1500, 6 ηχεία 500 και  8 200αρια. Έπαιζε για περίπου 6 ώρες ο ενισχυτής δεν είχε ζεσταθεί καθόλου των βραχυκύκλωσαν (σε μια έξοδο σύνδεσαν καλώδιο που είχαν ενώσει τις δυο άκρες του) και ότι σας έχω πει το επιβεβαίωσαν και οι ίδιοι.  
. Η διαφορά που είχε το πρώτο με το τελευταίο ηχείο ήταν αν θυμάμαι καλά 0,3 db

----------


## tonibi

Τώρα όσον αφορά την θέση του Θανάση εγώ κάποια εξαρτήματα θα του προμηθεύω για να φτιαχτεί το μηχάνημα.

----------


## sakis

ΝΑΙ ... ΝΑΙ ... ΤΟ πρωτο ηχειο ηταν 1500 βατ ενω το τελευταιο ηταν 200 αλλα κατα τα αλλα ειχαν 0,3db  διαφορα ... να υποθεσω οτι τα ηχεια ηταν ολα εκει γυρω  για να μην εχουν απωλειες τα καλωδια ????

----------


## sakis

α ναι ... να μην το ξεχασω ...κανε μια προσπαθεια να ποσταρεις κατι τετοιο.... στο ξενο το φορουμ  www.diyaudio.com...με αυτα που γραφεις θα γελανε μαζι σου μεχρι την τεταρτη παρουσια  

τεκμηριωση και μονο ....

----------


## jimk

παιδια ειπε οτι τετοιο πραγμα μηχανημα δεν υπαρχει οποτε ας περιμενουμε λιγες μερες να νας πει ,ευχομαι μονο να ειναι λιγες μερες..
και ευχομαι να κανει οσα λεει.. μην μας παρουν με το ψιλο και οι γερμανοι...  :Smile:

----------


## tonibi

Διάσπαρτα σε ένα κλειστό χώρο περίπου 2000τ.μ.

----------


## teo_GR

Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι γιατί δεν το βλέπετε λογικό από τεχνικής πλευράς αλλά ακόμα και εγώ που είμαι ο απλός καταναλωτής και υποψήφιος αγοραστης διερωτώμαι……..
  Λογικά το 200αρι θα ανεβάσει ένταση γρηγορότερα και θα κορεστει γρηγορότερα από το 1500αρι αφού θα είναι με το ίδιο volume και ίσως και να κλασει πάνω του πριν το 1500αρι φτάσει στο 50% της δύναμης του…
  Ρε παιδιά σωστά το σκέπτομαι?

----------


## mihalas2

> Ρε παιδιά τι να πω δεν το έχω φτιάξει εγώ για να ξέρω πως ξεπερνάει αυτά τα προβλήματα. Όσες φορές έχω προσπαθήσει να σας εξηγήσω κάτι όλο και μου κάνετε ποιο δύσκολες ερωτήσεις που δεν είμαι σε θέση να σας απαντήσω. Πάντως σε μια επίδειξη που δεν ήμουν μόνο εγώ ήσαν και καμιά δεκαριά τεχνικοί, παίξαμε με ένα 1500αρη ενισχυτή 2 ηχεία 1500, 6 ηχεία 500 και  8 200αρια. Έπαιζε για περίπου 6 ώρες ο ενισχυτής δεν είχε ζεσταθεί καθόλου των βραχυκύκλωσαν (σε μια έξοδο σύνδεσαν καλώδιο που είχαν ενώσει τις δυο άκρες του) και ότι σας έχω πει το επιβεβαίωσαν και οι ίδιοι.  
> . Η διαφορά που είχε το πρώτο με το τελευταίο ηχείο ήταν αν θυμάμαι καλά 0,3 db





ειπες οτι γινεται υπο την προυποθεση ολα τα πηνεια να ειναι ιδια.
αναρωτιεμαι που βρισκεται η προυποθεση των ιδιων πηνειων  :Confused1: 

στις ιντσες? (των πηνειων)
στα Ω ?
στην ευαισθησια?
στο παχος του συρματος ?
στα w?...............................................κ  λπ

μιχαλης

----------


## Danza

Με τόσα που έχετε γράψει και ο πιο άσχετος έχει κατασκευάσει αυτή τη συσκευή σε 2 ώρες!

----------


## button

Μονο Νανοτεχνολογια μπορεί να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο ...

----------


## button

> Με τόσα που έχετε γράψει και ο πιο άσχετος έχει κατασκευάσει αυτή τη συσκευή σε 2 ώρες!



Ε οχι και ο ποιο άσχετος σε 2 ώρες  :Lol:   αφού μιλάμε για νανοτεχνολογια.


Αντώνη αφού λες ήταν δεκάδες τεχνικοί τότε πες κάποιον και δεν μπορεί να μην βιντεοσκοπήσατε

----------


## Danza

> Ε οχι και ο ποιο άσχετος σε 2 ώρες   αφού μιλάμε για νανοτεχνολογια.
> 
> 
> Αντώνη αφού λες ήταν δεκάδες τεχνικοί τότε πες κάποιον και δεν μπορεί να μην βιντεοσκοπήσατε



Με 10 μετασχηματιστές 100volt σου το έχω έτοιμο..... χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## KOKAR

Αντώνη εαν δεν ειναι απάτη απο μεριά του τεχνικού που το "έφτιαξε" και δεν σε βλέπει απλά σαν ενα "πορτοφόλι" τότε 
ανέβασε απλά ενα video με τον εν λογο ενισχυτή σε λειτουργία .....

----------


## p_stama

Λες οτι ειναι παγκοσμια πατεντα !!!. Μα καλα τοσοι μηχανικοι ηχου και σχεδιαστες  σε ολο τον κοσμο δεν ειχαν τετοια ιδεα ??? Μονο και μονο απο αυτο το θεμα ειναι μαλλον μουφα. Εκτος εαν ο εν λογω ειναι ιδοφυια και δουλευει για την ΝΑΣΑ !!! . Θα σου συνιστουσα μην εισαι ευκολοπιστος. 

Συμφωνω με τους υπολοιπους για αποδειξεις. Εαν μπορουν ας δωσουν καποια φωτογραφια αυτου του μαγικου μηχανηματος !! . Μην φοβουνται απο τις φωτογραφιες δεν μπορουμε να κλεψουμε την "Πατεντα". ή οπως και αλλοι ειπαν καποιο βιντεο με το μηχανημα σε λειτουργια. 

Αυτα και αναμενουμε !!!

----------


## jimk

παιδια ας το δουμε πρωτα...  τον εχουμε φαει τον ανθρωπο ειπε  σε λιγες μερες...  για να δουμε....

----------


## micalis

Χαιρετω την παρεα και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.Εγω πιστευω οτι στην εξοδο του ενυσχυτη χρησιμοποιει Μ/Σ σαν αυτον που χρησιμοποιουσαμε καποτε για ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΗ ΑΜ που ειχε απο τη μια μερια 4,8,16 Ωμ και απο την αλλη 2,5 ΚΩ 3,3ΚΩ κτλ.Στα μεγαφωνα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιει εναν Μ/Σ ανα μεγαφωνο,οπως ειχαν παλια οι τηλεορασεις με λυχνιες.

----------


## picdev

για εξήγησε το λίγο πιο αναλυτικά!

----------


## micalis

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.Λοιπον καποτε ορισμενα μοντελα τηλεορασεων,τον μετασχηματιστη προσαρμογης τον ειχαν πανω στο μεγαφωνο με αποτελεσμα απο το μεγαφωνο να φευγουν ΔΥΟ καλωδια με συνθετη αντισταση 5 ΚΩ.Αν συνδεθουν πολλα μαζι παραλληλα,εστω οτι η αντισταση θα ειναι 500 Ω.Παμε στο αλλο σκελος τωρα.Ο μετασχηματιστης διαμορφωσης εχει διαφορες ΛΗΨΕΙΣ.Αν λοιπον,εχει βρει εναν τροπο να αλλαζει τις ληψεις αυτοματα αναλογα με το φορτιο.ΒΟΥΑΛΑ.

----------


## sakis

Sorry  αλλα αυτα ειναι βλακειες ..... εαν εσυ η καποιος αλλος μπορει να φτιαξει εναν μετασχηματιστη που θα μπορει να εχει διαφορετικα τυλιγματα για τετοια χρηση, να τα αλλαζει αυτοματα και να εχει γραμμικη αποκριση 20ΗΖ με 20ΚΗΖ τοτε μιλαμε για επανεφευερση  του καθε νομου της φυσικης ..... 

Φυσικα  αφου αλλαζει τα τυλιγματα αυτοματα θα μπορει να υπολογιζει και τις απωλειες  του καλωδιου σε μηκη τυπου 100-200 μετρα ( μεσα στον ιδιο κλαδο ) και να φροντιζει για τα δεοντα ....

λυπαμαι αλλα κοροιδευεις πολυ κοσμο με τον τροπο σου και απλα το νημα αυτο θα "πεθανει" εκτος αν βρεθουν και αλλοι γραφικοι για να ασχοληθουν μαζι σου ...

Γενικοτερα κριμα ....

----------


## micalis

Φιλε Σακη,με ολλα αυτα που διαβασα ηταν το μοναδικο πραγμα που μου περασε απο το φτωχο μου μυαλο.

----------


## jimk

κανα νεο?  τι εγινε με την πατεντα??

----------


## sakis

αστα ...μαλλον τα κονομησε απο την πατεντα και την εκανε ....η απλα εχει ηδη απαχθει απο την ....NASA

----------


## spiroscfu

Χάθηκε ρε παιδιά ενώ μπήκε φουριόζος!

----------


## button

Λογικό αφού ήταν facke

----------


## KOKAR

παιδιά βρέθηκε.....τον "καθάρισε" ο ανταγωνισμός !

----------


## ikaros1978

> παιδιά βρέθηκε.....τον "καθάρισε" ο ανταγωνισμός !



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: απαιχτο!!!! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Phatt

Δεν αφηνουν εναν ΕΛΛΗΝΑ να προοδευσει, σιγουρα οι ΕΒΡΑΙΟΙ ειναι πισω απο αυτο...

----------


## tonibi

ΧΑΧΑΧΑ έχετε πλάκα ρε παιδιά να είστε καλά!!!  Όχι τι τα κονομήσαμε ρε μακάρι να τα είχαμε, γιατί με τους μ_ _ _ _ _ς που έχουμε μπλέξει δεν μας βλέπω καλά. Τώρα με το άλλο το θέμα προχωράει, φτιάχνω τώρα και μια μικρή αίθουσα για οποίον θέλει να μπορεί να έρθει να το δει πως δουλεύει. Και πιστεύω σε ένα δυο μήνες αν όλα πάνε καλά να το βγάλουμε στην αγορά.

----------


## picdev

δεν βγάζεις καενα βίντεο ή καμιά φωτογραφία?

----------


## button

Εμφανίστηκε και το φάντασμα .... :Lol:

----------


## her

κατι τετοιο φτιαχνεις ;
http://www.satleo.gr/cdn/component/c...os-64---128---

----------


## tonibi

Για χαρά και καλό μήνα!!! Όχι Ηρακλή δεν είναι κάτι τέτοιο σαν αυτό που περιγράφει στο link που ανάρτησες. Αν δεν έχεις διαβάσει τα μυνήματα που έχω αναρτήσει ρίξε μια ματιά λέει ακριβώς τι κάνει το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tonibi

multispeakersystem.jpg

Γεια χαρά, χαθήκαμε λίγο ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά. Αυτό είναι το μηχάνημα και στο σχέδιο μπορείτε να δείτε μια τυπική σύνδεση του συστήματος με ένα ενισχυτή και ηχεία. Η εταιρεία λέγετε BCSMultiSpeakerSystemβρίσκεται στην Κόρινθο και οποίος θέλει να δει από κοντά πως λειτουργεί το μηχάνημα η για κάποια πληροφορία μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μας στο info@multispeakersystem.com. Σε λίγες μέρες θα είναι έτοιμο και το siteτης εταιρείας για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, φωτο, και κάποια video. 
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------

picdev (19-10-12)

----------


## picdev

άντε επιτέλους,είναι ευχάριστο να βλέπεις Ελληνικές δημιουργίες να βγαίνουν στην αγορά

----------


## sakis

Η πλακα συνεχιζεται απο οτι καποιος μπορει να δει αρχικα αυτο δεν ειναι φωτογραφια αλλα ειναι ανιμε ...και απο την αλλη  απο την στιγμη που λεει οτι ολοι οι εξοδοι ειναι παραλληλες το πραγμα απλα σταματαει εκει ....Φυσικα εμεις σαν ταπεινοι μαστοροι προβαλουμε μεν τις αντιρρησεις μας  αλλα κραταμε και μια πορτα ανοιχτη απο την στιγμη που ο τυπος μπορει να παιζει με νανοτεχνολογιες η μοριακη κουζινα .... ποτε δεν ξερεις ....

Αλλα ας γινουμε λιγο πιο πρακτικοι .... Επειδη προφανως δεν μπορουμε ( και δεν θελουμε ) να δουμε σχηματικο  εκμεταλευομενος τον δημοσιο χωρο του φορουμ λαμβανω την τιμη να πω οτι ευχαριστως χρηματοδοτω μια επιδειξη  στην Αθηνα . Σαφως πρεπει πρωτα να δω ο ιδιος  πριν προσκαλεσω αλλους . 

Τα στοιχεια μου ειναι διαθεσιμα .... οποιος θελει επικοινωνει μαζι μου .

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Αν γίνει στην Αθήνα θα ήθελα να είμαι εκεί πάντως  :Tongue2:  Αν και δεν έχω σχεδόν καθόλου γνώσεις στο συγκεκριμένο άθλημα, είμαι περίεργος να το δω (διαβάζοντας όλα αυτά που ειπώθηκαν σε αυτό το thread)

----------


## tonibi

Φίλε Σάκη δεν ξερώ τι εννοείς με τις παράλληλες εξόδους? Αλλά για να βοηθήσω λίγο η συσκευή έχει 2 εισόδους και 2 εξόδους, τώρα στην κάθε έξοδο συνδέσαμε ακόμα τρεις παράλληλες εξόδους για διευκόλυνση στις εγκαταστάσεις.

----------


## sakis

κατ αρχην δεν ειμαστε φιλοι 
Κατα δευετερον οταν λες ""συνδεσαμε""   θα πρεπει να μας εξηγεις ποιος εισαι εσυ και ποιος ειναι ο αλλος ...
Κατα τα τριτον με αυτα που γνωριζουμε τιποτα απο αυτα που λες δεν βγαζει νοημα οποτε γενικα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι συζηταμε τοσον καιρο .

Σε αυτο τον χωρο υπαρχουν ανθρωποι σπουδαγμενοι που εχουν τελειωσει Πολυτεχνεια και Πανεπιστημια .... η παρουσια και η σταση σου εδω ( κατα την αποψη μου παντα ) τους προσβαλει . Για μια ακομα φορα σου δινεται η ευκαιρια να αποδειξεις οτι αυτο που λες εχει καποια δοση λογικης ( παρολο οτι αυτα που λες δεν συμφωνουν με τις υπαρχουσε γνωσεις ) 

κατα την αποψη μου παντα και δεν θα σε κουρασω αλλο εγω δεν θελω να ξαναγραψω και εδω  ..βαρεθηκα τα φουμαρα ... εκτος πλεον αν εισαι ετοιμος να δεχθεις την προταση μου και να προυσιασεις αυτο που λες επισημα οπου εσυ πιστευεις καλυτερα  και να μας αποδειξεις λαθος ...

Καληνυχτα

----------


## spirakos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38205
> 
> Γεια χαρά, χαθήκαμε λίγο ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά. Αυτό είναι το μηχάνημα και στο σχέδιο μπορείτε να δείτε μια τυπική σύνδεση του συστήματος με ένα ενισχυτή και ηχεία. Η εταιρεία λέγετε BCSMultiSpeakerSystemβρίσκεται στην Κόρινθο και οποίος θέλει να δει από κοντά πως λειτουργεί το μηχάνημα η για κάποια πληροφορία μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μας στο info@multispeakersystem.com. Σε λίγες μέρες θα είναι έτοιμο και το siteτης εταιρείας για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, φωτο, και κάποια video. 
> Ευχαριστώ!!!



 Photoshop? Μυριζει..
Θυμιζει hub μεγαφωνων

buffalo-usb-hub-switches-20090617-600.jpg

----------


## PCMan

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο μόνο σου αξίζει αφού κατάφερες να έχεις όλα τα βιδάκια  το ίδιο βιδωμένα στην ίδια θέση! Αλλά έχουν ένα ελάττωμα.. Δεν είναι 3d  όπως τους διακόπτες... χμ.. Άσε που απο τα κεντρικά speakon μέχρι τα  ακριανά, η κάτω εξωτερική γωνία του κάθε ενός φεύγει όλο που και πιο  πολύ προς τις πλευρές της.."ευρεσιτεχνίας"!
Σου ξέφυγε και λίγη άσπρη "μπογιά" πάνω στο κάτω καπάκι εκεί που γράφει το made in eu αλλά δεν πειράζει. Η εφεύρεση μετράει.

Ωραία η ζωγραφιά. Η στιγμή της αλήθειας θα έρθει όμως? Για να δούμε...

http://whois.domaintools.com/multispeakersystem.com

----------


## picdev

ρε παιδιά βλέπετε οτι ο άνθρωπος επιμένει , έχει φτιάξει και domain , λέτε να λέει ψέματα τοσο καιρό, και το domain ψέμα ειναι,
δεν τη καταλαβαίνω γιατί τόση επιθετικότητα, υπομονή για το site

----------


## sakis

> Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο μόνο σου αξίζει αφού κατάφερες να έχεις όλα τα βιδάκια  το ίδιο βιδωμένα στην ίδια θέση! Αλλά έχουν ένα ελάττωμα.. Δεν είναι 3d  όπως τους διακόπτες... χμ.. Άσε που απο τα κεντρικά speakon μέχρι τα  ακριανά, η κάτω εξωτερική γωνία του κάθε ενός φεύγει όλο που και πιο  πολύ προς τις πλευρές της.."ευρεσιτεχνίας"!
> Σου ξέφυγε και λίγη άσπρη "μπογιά" πάνω στο κάτω καπάκι εκεί που γράφει το made in eu αλλά δεν πειράζει. Η εφεύρεση μετράει.
> 
> Ωραία η ζωγραφιά. Η στιγμή της αλήθειας θα έρθει όμως? Για να δούμε...
> 
> http://whois.domaintools.com/multispeakersystem.com




*
αψογος ο PCMan πολυ μου αρεσεις ...ο τυπος μας παραμυθιαζει απο την πρωτη μερα .... ""συνδεσαμε"" λεει αλλα το site  ειναι στο ονομα του ...tonibi =  αντωνης μπινιαρης ....σιμπλιστατον που λενε και στο πολυτεχνειο ....*

----------

PCMan (20-10-12)

----------


## picdev

γιατί πρέπει αναγκαστικά το άτομο που έφτιαξε τη συσκευή να γνωρίζει και από domains sites ktl?

----------


## sakis

> Φίλε Σάκη ούτε εγώ έχω πτυχία από πανεπιστήμιο η πολυτεχνείο, σαφώς εσύ και κάποιοι άλλοι εδώ έχετε τεράστιες γνώσει για το αντικείμενο. Εγώ ερασιτεχνικά έχω ασχοληθεί λίγο με τον χώρο του ήχου, άλλη είναι η δουλειά μου. Έτυχε να γνωριστώ με τον άνθρωπο που το έχει φτιάξει αυτό το μηχάνημα και να συμμετέχω στην παραγωγική διαδικασία, το έχω δει να δουλεύει και με τις λίγες γνώσεις μου σου λέω ότι ναι αυτά που σας γραφώ είναι όντως έτσι. Και σκέφτηκα να το βάλω σαν θέμα στο forumέτσι για να δω αν αυτό το μηχάνημα θα σας βοηθούσε στην δουλειά σας. Ευχαριστώ !!!




......no comments

----------


## GREG

τι εγινε ....???    τελειωσε το εργο....???????

----------


## sakis

οχι βρε ...αρχιζει εδω ...κλαρινα μπουζουκια χορος κεφι μπριο ....

----------


## antonis

Το κόστος του εργαλείου?
Ρε παιδιά τον αποπήρατε τον άνθρωπο. Αν έχει ας πούμε κόστος Α και είναι καλή τιμή για την δουλειά που κάνει. Πχ.

10 speakon 25€ 
8 διακόπτες 4€
3 μέτρα καλώδιο ~6€
Κουτί τρυπημένο με τις επιγραφές 15€
30 λεπτά κόστος εργασίας και αναλωσίμων 7€ 

Σύνολο 52€
30% κέρδος 15,60€
ΦΠΑ 23%   15,55

Σύνολο  83€

Μάλλον δεν θα το πάρει κανείς.

Φίλε μου το εργαλείο μου θυμίζει κάτι συσκευές εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας. 
Είναι κρίμα να κοροϊδεύουμε τον κόσμο τέτοιες εποχές.
Αν δεν είσαι γνώστης του εργαλείου και της λειτουργίας του συστήματος και απλά στο πλασάρανε για να το προωθήσεις ή τέλος πάντων σε ''βάλανε στη μέση'' μάλλον την έχεις πατήσει.

----------


## ikaros1978

> οχι βρε ...αρχιζει εδω ...κλαρινα μπουζουκια χορος κεφι μπριο ....



εγω θα το ξαναπω για αλλη μια φορα....πιπινια θα εχει???????

----------

moutoulos (20-10-12)

----------


## tonibi

Καλημέρα σε όλους επειδή πλέον τα πολλά λόγια είναι περιττά. Βέβαιος και δέχομαι την πρόταση του Σάκη να βρεθούμε και να δει ο ίδιος αν αυτά που σας λέω τόσο καιρό είναι αλήθεια η όχι. Και αν κρίνει ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να κανονίσουμε μια παρουσίαση οπού εσείς θέλετε. Σάκη θα σου στείλω τα στοιχειά μου σε mailκαι οπότε θες επικοινώνησε μαζί μου.
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## picdev

> Καλημέρα σε όλους επειδή πλέον τα πολλά λόγια είναι περιττά. Βέβαιος και δέχομαι την πρόταση του Σάκη να βρεθούμε και να δει ο ίδιος αν αυτά που σας λέω τόσο καιρό είναι αλήθεια η όχι. Και αν κρίνει ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να κανονίσουμε μια παρουσίαση οπού εσείς θέλετε. Σάκη θα σου στείλω τα στοιχειά μου σε mailκαι οπότε θες επικοινώνησε μαζί μου.
> Ευχαριστώ!!!



ο σάκης είναι ο γκουρού του ήχου στο forum, είναι αξιόλογος επαγγελματίας και κατασκευαστής hi end ηχοσυστημάτων, αν το μηχάνημα δουλεύει , θα βγεις πολύ κερδισμένος απο αυτή τη γνωριμία, σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει καλύτερος στο φορουμ για να το αξιολογήσει

----------


## tonibi

*Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες  για το προϊόν επισκεφτείτε την ιστοσελίδα μας:* *http://multispeakersystem.com/* *Ευχαριστώ!*

----------


## mihalas2

δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτο που μας ελεγες.

----------


## PCMan

Άντε και εις ανώτερα!

----------


## button

αυτο ειναι !?

----------


## geostrom

φίλε Αντώνη λόγω του ότι φυσικά θα με ενδιέφερε ένα τετοιο μηχανημα και λόγω του ότι καμία εταιρεια που συνεργάζομαι ( MEYER SOUND - L ACOUSTICS -  EV - DB -BOSH-ADAMSON - ) δεν έχει καταφέρει να το κατασκευάσει και λόγω του ότι είμαι επαγγελματίας και ιδιοκτήτης εταιριας ενοικίασης και πώλησης ηχητικών και φωτιστικών συστημάτων , και επίσης λόγο του ότι το θεωρώ και εγώ ολίγων απίστευτο εος αδύνατων μετά από πολλά σεμινάρια σε εξωτερικό και συζητήσεις με τα τμήματα R%D μεγάλων εταιριων να υπάρχει τετοιο μηχανημα που ακυρώνει και καθιστά αμέσως άχρηστα ολα τα 100v συστήματα καταξιωμένων εταιριων με έμπρακτη αποδειξη σχεδίων και κυκλωμάτων , θα ήθελα να μάθω αν μπορώ να αγοράσω αυτό το μηχανημα , πια είναι η τιμή του και δεσμεύομαι να ανακοινώσω στο φόρουμ ολα τα αποτελέσματα τον μετρήσεων που θα κάνω όπως επίσης και video με λειτουργία σε εμπορικό κέντρο που θα τοποθετήσω αν είναι σωστό για δοκιμή.
εκτός εάν υπάρχει demo μηχανημα που μπορείτε να μου στείλετε για ολιγοήμερη δοκιμή και παρουσίαση στην κρητη . 
εννοείτε βεβαια πώς αν το προϊόν είναι μουφα θα υποστειτε και της δημόσιες συνέπειες .

----------


## tonibi

Kαλησπέρα, φίλε Γιώργο ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Μας ενδιαφέρει η πρόταση σου. Επικοινώνησε μαζί μου στο mail της εταιρείας.  info@multispeakersystem.com

----------


## sakisr

Μπορουμε να μαθουμε την τιμη του μηχανηματος για να παρουμε μια ιδεα αν συμφερει η αγορα του, και οχι η αγορα ενος τετρακαναλου τελικου που κατεβαινει στα 2 ΩΜ?

----------


## PCMan

> Μπορουμε να μαθουμε την τιμη του μηχανηματος για να παρουμε μια ιδεα αν συμφερει η αγορα του, και οχι η αγορα ενος τετρακαναλου τελικου που κατεβαινει στα 2 ΩΜ?



Τώρα σώθηκες. Ήταν η πρώτη ερώτηση που του έκαναν πριν ένα χρόνο και δεν έχει απαντήσει ακόμα. Όχι ότι απάντησε σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα...

----------


## spiroscfu

Καλή επιτυχία στο νέο εγχείρημα σου αλλά μια παρουσίαση με μετρήσεις θα ήταν θεμιτή.

Πάντως ακόμη δεν το πολυπιστεύω παρόλα αυτά καλή συνέχεια και καλές πωλήσεις "χωρίς μηνύσεις".

----------


## vasilllis

ΤΕλικα ανθρακας και εδω ο θυσαυρος?

----------


## sakis

Προς τιμην του κατασκευαστη  μπορω να σας δηλωσω οτι ο ανθρωπος μπξκε στον κοπο ηρθε στο εργαστηριο μου εμεινε αρκετες ωρες οπου καναμε διαφορες μετρησεις τεστ και ελεγχους  χωρις φυσικα να αποκαλυφθουν τα εσωτερικα του μηχανηματος . 

Μπορω να βεβαιωσω οτι ο κατασκευστης ειναι σοβαρος , εχει αρκετη γνωση του αντικειμενου ,οπου φυσικα για λογους προστασιας ενω αναλυσαμε δεκαδες προσεγγισεις και θεματα δεν μπορεσαμε να συζητησουμε κατι γυρω απο την κατασκευη του εφοσον παραμενει μυστικο  και επο την μερια μου εχω την υποχρεωση να το σεβαστω. 

Τα αποτελεσματα γυρω απο τις μετρησεις τεστ και ελεγχους που καναμε τελικα απεδειξαν οτι τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεει σε γενικες γραμμες το μηχανημα δεν εξυπηρετει το σκοπο που λεει .

προσοχη αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι το μηχανημα δεν δουλευει ....Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν δουλευει οπως παρουσιαστηκε ως θαυματουργο .

Τωρα ...εαν ο κατασκευαστης  μου δωσει την αδεια του εγγραφως με απντηση στο νημα θα μπορουσα να μπω και σε τεχνικες λεπτομεριες σε οτι αφορα τις μετρησεις . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

vasilllis (11-04-13)

----------


## PCMan

Έλατε να τσοντάρουμε όλοι για να το αγοράσουμε και να το ξεκοιλιάσουμε! Να μας φύγει η περιέργεια βρε αδερφε! Τι είναι *600€* για τόσες χιλιάδες μέλη? Ούτε 0,5€ στον καθένα δεν πέφτει

----------


## geostrom

εγώ θα ενδιαφερόμουν πάντως ως επαγγελματίας στο χώρο να δω και μερικά τεχνικά χαρ/κα και εργαστηριακές μετρήσεις που δεν βρίσκω πουθενά για να ξέρω και κατά πόσο αυτό που αγοράζω αξίζει τα χρήματα που ξοδεύω .

----------


## sakis

για την πληροφορηση σας ο κατασκευαστης δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος να δημοσιευει ολες τις προδιαγραφες του μηχανηματος του ....δημοσιευει ορισμενες που ειναι υποχρεωμενος  και ορισμενες αλλες κατα βουληση ( που συνηθως κατι κρυβει ) 

Αυτο παντως που ειναι υποχρεωμενος και τελικα δημοσιευει  σε καμμια απο αυτες δεν μπορει να λεει ψεμματα για τον προφανη λογο οτι θα τον ξεσκισουν στις μυνησεις . 

Ενα παραδειγμα ειναι οτι πολυ διακριτικα η Pioneer  σε πολλα απο τα μοντελα της αναφερει την παραμορφωση του ενισχυτη ...Το οποιο ειναι πραγματικο αλλα μονο κατα ενα μερος ...αναφερει  οτι ειναι η παραμορφωση του ενισχυτη μονο που σκοπιμα εχει ξαχασει να αναφερει οτι η μετρηση ειναι μονο για την πλακετα του ενισχυτη λες και κανεις απο τους χρηστες θα θελει η θα μπορει να την χρησιμοποιησει μονη της ...Φυσικα και δεν μπορει σε ολοκληρωμενο μηχανημα  . 

Στην παραμορφωση του ενισχυτη αν προσθεσεις τους προενισχυτες , τα κυκλωματα τονων , τους διαφορους επιλογεις κλπ  τοτε ΝΑΙ η παραμορφωση ανεβαινει παρα πολυ πιο ψηλα ...Παραμενει αληθεια οτι η ""παραμορφωση του ενισχυτη ειναι χαμηλη και ακριβως οσο λεει στο μανουαλ""

Η Sansui  για παραδειγμα σε AU σειρα αναφερει για την παραμορφωση και σημωβνει οτι αυτο αφορα μονο το σταδιο εξοδου 

Η behringer  για παραδειγμα αναφερει οτι ο ενισχυτης της ειναι ΕΡ4000 ειναι 500 στα 8 και 1000 στα 4  (τα οποια ειναι μετρησιμα στον παγκο μεχρι τελυταιου ) αλλα δεν αναφερει πουθενα οτι την ισχυ αυτη θα "ΚΟΨΕΙ" κατα παραπολυ το limiter  οταν στην εξοδο υπαρχει επαγωγικο φορτιο οπως ειναι ενα ηχειο ...Ενας ακομα τροπος παραπλανησης που σημαινει οτι μιλαμε για μηχανηματα που σχεδιαστηκαν να ""μετρανε"" καλα  αλλα στην πραξη να μην μπορουν να παραδωσουν αυτη την ισχυ σε πραγματικο φορτιο . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## picdev

> Προς τιμην του κατασκευαστη  μπορω να σας δηλωσω οτι ο ανθρωπος μπξκε στον κοπο ηρθε στο εργαστηριο μου εμεινε αρκετες ωρες οπου καναμε διαφορες μετρησεις τεστ και ελεγχους  χωρις φυσικα να αποκαλυφθουν τα εσωτερικα του μηχανηματος . 
> 
> Μπορω να βεβαιωσω οτι ο κατασκευστης ειναι σοβαρος , εχει αρκετη γνωση του αντικειμενου ,οπου φυσικα για λογους προστασιας ενω αναλυσαμε δεκαδες προσεγγισεις και θεματα δεν μπορεσαμε να συζητησουμε κατι γυρω απο την κατασκευη του εφοσον παραμενει μυστικο  και επο την μερια μου εχω την υποχρεωση να το σεβαστω. 
> 
> Τα αποτελεσματα γυρω απο τις μετρησεις τεστ και ελεγχους που καναμε τελικα απεδειξαν οτι τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεει σε γενικες γραμμες το μηχανημα δεν εξυπηρετει το σκοπο που λεει .
> 
> προσοχη αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι το μηχανημα δεν δουλευει ....Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν δουλευει οπως παρουσιαστηκε ως θαυματουργο .
> 
> Τωρα ...εαν ο κατασκευαστης  μου δωσει την αδεια του εγγραφως με απντηση στο νημα θα μπορουσα να μπω και σε τεχνικες λεπτομεριες σε οτι αφορα τις μετρησεις . 
> ...



Δηλαδή αν εγώ αγοράσω ένα μηχάνημα και γράψω ένα review , με τις εντυπώσεις ή τα τεστ, είναι παράνομο χωρίς την άδεια του κατασκευαστή ?

----------


## sakisr

> προσοχη αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι το μηχανημα δεν δουλευει ....Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν δουλευει οπως παρουσιαστηκε ως θαυματουργο



Σακη νασαι καλα που ασχοληθηκες και μας εδωσες λιγες πληροφοριες.
Εγω θα ξανακανω την ερωτηση και μαλιστα πιο εξειδικευμενα.Εχω μια εκκλησια που θελει να βαλει μεγαφωνα.Πολλα μεγαφωνα!!!!Λοιπον γιατι να μη βαλω τον Τamp 4700 που κατεβαινει στα 2Ωμ με τρια 150αρια ηχεια στο καθε καναλι (συνολο δωδεκα) και ναμαι σιγουρος ακομα και να καει το ενα καναλι, και να προτιμησω να δωσω και 600 ευρω απο πανω και να ειμαι επι ξυλου κρεμαμενος γιατι δεν ξερω (αφου ο κατασκευαστης δεν μας λει τι, και πως) αν θα με καλυψει το πανακριβο μηχανημα του?

----------


## lynx

> Τα αποτελεσματα γυρω απο τις μετρησεις τεστ και ελεγχους που καναμε τελικα απεδειξαν οτι τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεει σε γενικες γραμμες το μηχανημα δεν εξυπηρετει το σκοπο που λεει .
> 
> προσοχη αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι το μηχανημα δεν δουλευει ....Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν δουλευει οπως παρουσιαστηκε ως θαυματουργο .



δηλαδή..διαπιστώθηκε οτι έχοντας αυτή την συσκευή και ένα ενισχυτή με εξόδους π.χ 8Ω, δεν μπορούν
να συνδεθούν 10 μεγάφωνα των 8Ω παράλληλα σε καθε μια απο τις έξοδους του χωρίς να ενεργοποιηθεί
προστασία ή χωρίς να προκληθεί βλάβη?

----------


## Phatt

> Δηλαδή αν εγώ αγοράσω ένα μηχάνημα και γράψω ένα review , με τις εντυπώσεις ή τα τεστ, είναι παράνομο χωρίς την άδεια του κατασκευαστή ?



Ο Σακης δεν αγορασε το μηχανακι αυτο. Εσυ αμα το αγορασεις μπορεις κατ'αρχας να το κανεις οτι θελεις(επειδη αναφερθηκε να αγοραστει και να (ανα)λυθει πιο πριν), και κατοπιν, μπορεις να πεις οτι θελεις, σαν ΙΔΙΩΤΗΣ παντα.

----------


## geostrom

http://alive.gr/gr/interviews/item/3...%BF%CF%85.html

----------


## sakis

Απο την στιγμη που βλεπω τον σεχδιαστη να δινει συντευξεις οπου υποστιριζει και σε αλλους χωρους τα ιδια πραγματα υποχρεωνομαι απο την κατασταση να δημοσιευσω τα αποτελεσματα των τεστ που εγιναν στο εργαστηριο μου . 

*Θετω μια και μονη παραμετρο την οποια δεν γνωριζω η οποια ειναι οτι αν μετα την παταγωδη αποτυχια και την πληρη διαψευση των οσων γραφονται παραπανω ο κατασκευαστης εχει προβει σε αλλαγες στο μηχανημα του απο  τοτε μεχρι σημερα  για τις οποιες εγω δεν εχω ενημερωθει .* 

---Αρχικα συνδεθηκε ενας ενισχυτης ( τυχαιος απλος ΡΑ ενισχυτης ) στην εξοδο του συνδεθηκε η συσκευη και ακολουθησαν ενα  μηκος καλωδιου τυπου 20-30 μετρα  ενα ωμικο φορτιο  και απο εκει αλλο ενα μηκος επισης 20-30 μετρα καλωδιου ηχειων 2Χ1,5 με βυσματα  speakon ...στην εισοδο του ενισχυτη εφαρμοστηκε ενα ημιτονο 1ΚΗΖ απο την γεννητρια  οπου βγηκε απο την εξοδο του ενισχυτη ενα σημα με πλατος 10 Βολτ . μετρηθηκε η ταση στην εξοδο 10 βολτ οπου μετα απο 20-30 μετρα καλωδιο  στο ωμικο φορτιο μετρηθηκε και βρεθηκε με μια πτωση τασεως τυπου 15 % απωλειες απο το καλωδιο  ενω οι απωλειες στο επομενο ωμικο φορτιο μετα απο αλλα 30 μετρα καλωδιου εφταναν στο 30% BUSTED !!!!!

---Εκει ο κατασκευαστης ισχυριστηκε οτι φταιει το ωμικο φορτιο και οτι αν αντικατασταθουν τα ωμικα φορτια με ηχεια τοτε το πραγμα θα παει μια χαρα 

---Αντικατασταθηκαν τα φορτια με ηχεια 12" δυο δρομων πλαστικα monitor  JBL  και δεν αλλαξε ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ  μαλλον πιο χειροτερα εγιναν τα πραγματα μαλιστα οταν πλεον στο δευτερο φορτιο προσθεσα και ενα τριτο τοτε η πτωση τασεως στον κλαδο αλλα και στο συνολο ανεβηκε ακομα πιο πολυ 


Αμεσως μετα και επειδη εγω ειμαι πιο μαμουνι μπηκα στην διαδικασια να κανω αλλου τυπου ελεγχους 

---Φορτωσα ολο το πακετο οπως αυτο εχει αναφερθει στην πρωτη παραγραφο και αρχισα να με τραω με τα οργανα 

---Παρατηρηθηκε οτι το μηχανημα ειχε ελαφρα μειωμενο ευρος ...Τεχνικα αυτο μπορει να ειναι ενα μειονεκτημα αλλα οχι για εφαρμογες ΡΑ ...το προσπερναω 

---Παρατηρηθηκε οτι με ενα ηχειο απο το τροφοδοτικο εφευγε πχ 1,5 Α στη @ ισχυ με ενα ηχειο  3Α με δυο ηχεια και 4,5 με  τρια ηχεια  αρα οταν φτασουμε στα 6 ηχεια για παραδειγμα ο ενισχυτης θα μεινει απο τροφοδοσια 

---Μετρηθηκε η πτωση τασης στις αντιστασεις εκπομπου οπου διατηρηθηκε ακριβως η ιδια αναλογια οπως παραπανω  που σημαινει οτι οσο προσθετεις ηχεια και ανεβαινει η ενταση του ρευματος αργα η γρηγορα θα σε κοψει το vi limiter του οποιου η δουλεια ειναι ακριβως αυτη που λεει δλδ να παρακολουθει ποσο ρευμα και ποση ταση περναει απο τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου και να κοβει οταν οι απαιτησεις γινονται παραλογες . TOTALLY BUSTED !!!

--παρατηρηθηκε οτι το κλιπαρισμα μεσω της ""συσκευης "" οταν εφτανε τσπ ο ενισχυτης σε αυτο το σημειο ηταν λιγο πιο ηπιο απο οτι χωρις την "Συσκευη" συν ενα ...οκ αλλα αυτο δνε μου λεει και πολλα ...

Ολα τα τεστ εγιναν με ενισχυτες ταξης ΑΒ  δεν μου ζητηθηκε να κανω καποιο τεστ με μηχανημα σε ταξη D  και θα μπορουσα να υποθεσω οτι η συσκευη εχει κατι μεσα της που κοροιδευει τους ταξης D ωστε οτι και να βαλεις μπροστα τους τελικα να βλεπουν ασφαλες εμπεδηση ωστε να λειτουργουν  αυτο αποδεδειγμενα δεν σημαινει οτι το μηχανημα αυτοματα μπορει να καλυπτει τις οποιες απωλειες  θα προκυψουν απο το μηκος του καλωδιου . ( και ειδικοτερα σε μηκη τυπου 200μετρα ) 


Τελος εχω στειλει αντιστοιχο εμαιλ σε αυτους φιλοξενησαν την συνεντευξη  του Κυριου Σταματοπουλου και επιφυλασομαι να δημοσιευσω εδω την απαντηση που θα μου δωσουν ( εαν ποτε ... )

----------


## ggr

Να πω κι εγω την σκεψη μου, κι ας θεωρηθει βλακεια.
 Μηπως αυτο που κανει ειναι μια μεταγωγη του σηματος με πολυ μεγαλη συχνοτητα (χωρις να γινεται αντιληπτη στο αυτι) σε καθε ηχειο που συνδεουμε?
 Δηλαδη να εχει φτιαξει εναν ηλεκτρονικο διακοπτη (μεταγωγο)με πολλες εξοδους. Καθε μια εξοδος ανιχνευει αν εχει συνδεθει ηχειο (απο την ωμικη αντισταση που βλεπει) ετσι ο ηλ.διακοπτης κανει εναλλαγη του σηματος μεταξυ των εξοδων που εχουν ηχειο. Αν καποια εξοδος βραχυκυκλωσει την βγαζει εκτος και συνεχιζει την εναλλαγη μεταξυ των υπολοιπων. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι τεχνικα εφικτο ενας ηλεκτρονικος μεταγωγος να μπορει να διαχειριστει σηματα με τετοια ισχυ και το σημαντικοτερο με τετοια ταχυτητα μεταγωγης χωρις να γινεται ακουστικα αντιληπτο και παραλληλα να μην  επηρεαζει σημαντικα την ποιοτητα του ηχου.

----------


## p_stama

Η συγκεκριμενη πατεντα EP 12177146.3 που αναφερει δεν υπαρχει στο European pattent office. Επρεπε να αναφερεται στο συγκεκριμενο site το οποιο ενημερωνετε αμεσα.

----------


## tonybi

Γεια χαρά λόγο τεχνικής βλάβης έκανα νέα εγγραφή όποτε συνεχίζουμε έτσι. Επειδή βλέπω ότι όλη η παρέα που συζητάμε το θέμα εδώ στο forum δεν έχει δει κάνεις το μηχάνημα πως δουλεύει, και κάποια φορά μου είχατε ζητήσει να δώσω κάποια ονόματα από αυτούς που έχουν δει το multi speaker system  να δουλεύει. Μπορώ να σας δώσω μερικά ονόματα  που έχουν δει και έχουν εγκαταστήσει την συσκευή: οι κύριοι  Άρης Ίσσαρης  και  Τάκης Τσονόπουλος από την dnasystems.gr, ο κύριος Νίκος λεκας από το Κορωπί, ο κύριος Διονύσης μουρμούρης από την Κω, ο κύριος Πέτρου από το Μαρκόπουλο, κύριος χρηστός Μιχαηλίδης από την Κόρινθο, Βασίλης Λαδονικόλας alive.gr, ο κύριος Μάνος Σταθόπουλος από το Ναύπλιο. αν ξέρετε κάποιον από αυτούς τους κυρίους ρωτήστε την γνώμη του για την συσκευή. Ακόμα κάποιες μετρήσεις μπορείτε να δείτε στο multispeakersystem.gr  που έγινα από τον κύριο Δημήτρη Σταματάκο avmentor.gr όπως επίσης και κάποια τεστ που έγιναν από το πανεπιστήμιο της Πάτρας . Ακόμα ο αριθμός πατέντας δημοσιεύετε όταν ολοκληρωθούν οι διαδικασίες κατοχύρωσης.

  Ευχαριστω.

----------


## p_stama

> Γεια χαρά λόγο τεχνικής βλάβης έκανα νέα εγγραφή όποτε συνεχίζουμε έτσι. Επειδή βλέπω ότι όλη η παρέα που συζητάμε το θέμα εδώ στο forum δεν έχει δει κάνεις το μηχάνημα πως δουλεύει, και κάποια φορά μου είχατε ζητήσει να δώσω κάποια ονόματα από αυτούς που έχουν δει το multi speaker system  να δουλεύει. Μπορώ να σας δώσω μερικά ονόματα  που έχουν δει και έχουν εγκαταστήσει την συσκευή: οι κύριοι  Άρης Ίσσαρης  και  Τάκης Τσονόπουλος από την dnasystems.gr, ο κύριος Νίκος λεκας από το Κορωπί, ο κύριος Διονύσης μουρμούρης από την Κω, ο κύριος Πέτρου από το Μαρκόπουλο, κύριος χρηστός Μιχαηλίδης από την Κόρινθο, Βασίλης Λαδονικόλας alive.gr, ο κύριος Μάνος Σταθόπουλος από το Ναύπλιο. αν ξέρετε κάποιον από αυτούς τους κυρίους ρωτήστε την γνώμη του για την συσκευή. Ακόμα κάποιες μετρήσεις μπορείτε να δείτε στο multispeakersystem.gr  που έγινα από τον κύριο Δημήτρη Σταματάκο avmentor.gr όπως επίσης και κάποια τεστ που έγιναν από το πανεπιστήμιο της Πάτρας . Ακόμα ο αριθμός πατέντας δημοσιεύετε όταν ολοκληρωθούν οι διαδικασίες κατοχύρωσης.
> 
>   Ευχαριστω.



Για κοιτα λιγο παραπανω . Εχει κανει ολοκληρη αναλυση ο sakis.

----------


## Phatt

Αγαπητε κυριε Αντωνη, συγχωρεστε με, αλλα το οτι αναφερε καποια ονοματα εδω δεν λεει κατι, γιατι εδω κανουμε συζητηση επι τεχνικου θεματος, οχι ερευνα ευχαριστημενων πελατων. Καποτε καποιοι στην Αμερικοι αγοραζαν το λεγομενο "φιδολαδο" και πιστευαν οτι εκανε δουλεια, πραγμα που δεν ισχυσε ποτε.Μαλλον πιο ενδιαφερον θα ηταν να μας λεγατε κατι για τους σχολιασμους του Σακη.

----------


## georgeps

Δεν νομιζω οτι προκειται να σχολιασει τις παρατηρησεις που εκανε ο κ Σακης (πραγμα που τον συγχαιρω για τη δουλεια π εκανε)...νομιζω πως βρωμαγε απο την αρχη η κατασταση...και επιβεβαιωθηκε...

----------


## xsterg

ακομη μια φορα συγχαρητηρια στον κυριο σακη για τον κοπο που εκανε και τον χρονο που αφιερωσε. 
στον αντιποδα τωρα, ο "εφευρετης" της συσκευης αυτης παει να μας πουλησει "φουμαρα για μεταξωτες κορδελες". αν ειναι τοσο βεβαιος για την συσκευη του γιατι δεν αποκαλυπτει τα εσωψυχα της? γιατι δεν δινει ενα ηλεκτρονικο διαγραμμα της συσκευης (χωρις τιμες εξαρτηματων)? γιατι η συσκευη του αποτυγχανει να φερει τα αναμενομενα αποτελεσματα και μαλιστα οταν δοκιμαζεται απο ενα διακεκριμενο μελος της παρουσας κοινοτητας? 
απο την πρωτη στιγμη καταλαβα απο τον τροπο εκφρασης του "εφευρετη" οτι προκειται για αλλη μια περιπτωση απατης η πιο ομαλα για μια συσκευη που δεν κανει αυτο που υποσχεται. η παραθεση των (τυχαιων κατ εμε αφου δεν εχουμε τροπο διασταυρωσης τους) ονοματων, δεν σημαινει απολυτως τιποτε. μην προκειται για αλλη μια περιπτωση σαν του αλλου φιλου κομητη που μπηκε στο site, εγραψε οτι ανοιξε εταιρεια και μολις σχολιασα αρνητικα την εταιρεια του καποιοι μου την ειπαν κι ολας? φυσικα εξαφανιστηκε και εχει κατεβασει το site του. μην αποδεικνειομαι αληθης σε οτι λεω? 
ας δεσμευτει ο κατασκευαστης της συσκευης, ο αντωνης, αν ειναι τοσο σιγουρος για την κατασκευη του και για το οτι υλοποιει αυτα που λεει,  να παρουσιασει την συσκευη του σε μια επιτροπη απο ατομα, η να την ξαναπαρουσιασει στον φιλο σακη. ας δωσει την αδεια του να εχουμε μια γευση τοσο του εξωτερικου οσο και του εσωτερικου της συσκευης. επίσης να παρουσιασει και την εταιρεια του με διευθυνση, στοιχεια επικοινωνιας, φωτογραφικο υλικο για να δουμε τι μεγεθους και ποιοτητας εταιρεια ειναι.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ναι μεν αλλά .....

----------


## spiroscfu

μου αρέσει να βλέπω ελληνικες προσπάθειες πρωτοτυπίας, αλλά όπως έχω ξαναπεί κάτι δεν μου κάθετε καλά

πχ. απο το site του κατασκευαστή    http://www.multispeakersystem.com/#home





> Το κάθε κανάλι έχει 4 εξόδους παράλληλα συνδεδεμένες. Στην κάθε έξοδο  μπορείτε να συνδέσετε όσα ηχεία χρειάζεστε σε παράλληλη η εν σειρά  σύνδεση, συνολικής ωμικής αντίστασης κοντά στα 0 ohm. Σύνδεση speakon  1+,1-



ωραία ας πούμε πως βρήκε κάποια πατέντα η οποια να μπορεί να φτάσει την έξοδο κοντα στα 0ohm (για την παραλληλη σύνδεση),
στην εν σειρά πως θα ανεβάσει την τάση εξόδου ένα παθητικό σύστημα ?? για να επιτύχει το παρακάτω 





> Για μέγιστη απόδοση των ηχείων εάν συνδέσουμε σε ένα κανάλι 20 ηχεία των  100 watt (20Χ100=2000 watt) θα πρέπει ο ενισχυτής σας να έχει απόδοση  2000 watt ανά κανάλι.



ακόμη σε ποια προστασία του ενισχυτή αναφέρεται αφού όπως αναφέρει πέφτει κοντά στα 0οhm (1 με 2 μετρα καλώδιο είναι αρκετο για την προστασία του ενισχυτή)




> Η συσκευή δεν προσφέρει καμία επιπλέον προστασία πέραν αυτών που έχει ο  ενισχυτής και τα ηχεία. Αυτό που προσφέρει είναι η δυνατότητα να  κατεβαίνει πάρα πολύ η ωμική αντίσταση του όλου συστήματος.

----------


## d.antonis

Πιθανον σε χαμηλες εντασεις ανακοινωσεων μουσικη συνοδειας σε εμπορικα κεντρα π.χ. να δουλευει. Σε κλαμπ ομως που παει η τσιτα κι ερχεται δε νομιζω να εχει εφαρμογη..... Δειχνει να παει να αντικαταστησει τα 100βολτικα συστηματα? Ισως.

----------


## ninolas

> Πιθανον σε χαμηλες εντασεις ανακοινωσεων μουσικη συνοδειας σε εμπορικα κεντρα π.χ. να δουλευει. Σε κλαμπ ομως που παει η τσιτα κι ερχεται δε νομιζω να εχει εφαρμογη..... Δειχνει να παει να αντικαταστησει τα 100βολτικα συστηματα? Ισως.



και εκεί θέλεις ένταση όχι σαν το club βέβαια αλλά και πάλι χρειάζεται 
εγώ για μούφα το κόβω όπως και οι περισσότεροι 
επίσης προσωπικά έχω εμπειρία με 100v και με τον άνθρωπο που δουλεύω είναι ψαγμένος θα είχε βρεi αυτή την καστασκευή και δεν θα δούλευε τα 100v

----------

xsterg (15-06-14)

----------


## xsterg

> και εκεί θέλεις ένταση όχι σαν το club βέβαια αλλά και πάλι χρειάζεται 
> εγώ για μούφα το κόβω όπως και οι περισσότεροι 
> επίσης προσωπικά έχω εμπειρία με 100v και με τον άνθρωπο που δουλεύω είναι ψαγμένος θα είχε βρεi αυτή την καστασκευή και δεν θα δούλευε τα 100v



πες τα βρε νικολα. ειμαι κοντα στον ελληνα κατασκευαστη, και τον στηριζω. απο την αλλη ειναι εντελως αντιθετος με οποιον παει να περασει κατι που δεν δουλευει οπως το προδιαγραφει σαν πρωτοποριακο.

----------


## ninolas

> πες τα βρε νικολα. ειμαι κοντα στον ελληνα κατασκευαστη, και τον στηριζω. απο την αλλη ειναι εντελως αντιθετος με οποιον παει να περασει κατι που δεν δουλευει οπως το προδιαγραφει σαν πρωτοποριακο.



συμφωνώ μαζί σου !!!!

----------


## p_stama

Απο την συνεντευξη του

*" aLive: Ζούμε στην εποχή των ‘αντιγράφων’ ειδικά στο audio.  Πόσο εύκολο είναι να αντιγραφεί η συσκευή από έναν επίδοξο ανταγωνιστή;*

  Το σύστημα είναι προστατευμένο και είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αντιγραφεί.  Έξ’ άλλου, υπάρχει και η καταχώρηση της πατέντας που διασφαλίζει κατά  μεγάλο ποσοστό τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του συστήματος. "

Μην παιρνεις ορκο !! . Κατσε να πεσει στα χερια κανενος κινεζου και θα δουμε εαν αντιγραφετε ή οχι.

----------


## sakis

Εγω σε γενικες γραμμες συμφωνω με ολους οσους μιλησαν παραπανω .... Μην ξεχναμε οτι ο κατασκευαστης αυτος """κατι εχει"" στα χερια του αν μη τι αλλο δεν ειναι ασχετος ... Θα  ελεγα να κοψουμε τα αρνητικα σχολια χωρις τεκμηριωση  και να περιμενουμε το επομενο βημα τους   αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα περει χρονο .

Γενικα το πραγμα αυτο τσουλαει αργα οποτε ας αφησουμε να δουμε 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## johnnkast

*ΣΙΓΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΕΝΤΑ!!!!!!!!!*

Εγω χωρις καν να βαλω τετοια spliter ,φορτωσα σε εναν BRYSTON 4B, δεκαεννεα (19) ηχεια !!!!!....με διαφορετικες ισχεις και αντιστασεις..
Και τα ΣΗΚΩΣΕ!!!!!(το ενα πανω στ'αλλο!!!).....τα εβαλα οριζοντια γιατι καθετα επεφταν!!!!!

----------


## ninolas

> *ΣΙΓΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΕΝΤΑ!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Εγω χωρις καν να βαλω τετοια spliter ,φορτωσα σε εναν BRYSTON 4B, δεκαεννεα (19) ηχεια !!!!!....με διαφορετικες ισχεις και αντιστασεις..
> Και τα ΣΗΚΩΣΕ!!!!!(το ενα πανω στ'αλλο!!!).....τα εβαλα οριζοντια γιατι καθετα επεφταν!!!!!



ναι όμως είναι ένας πάρα πολύ καλός και δυνατός ενισχυτής!!!!
έχει και τα κατάλληλα ρεύματα και τις κατάλληλες ψύκτρες !!!

----------


## betacord85

ουτε φωτογραφιες απο τον ενισχυτη ουτε specification του ενισχυτη οτε μια παρουσιαση...και οταν τον πηγε στο μαγαζι του σακη δεν τον αφησε να το ανοιξει το μηχανιμα...και ο αντωνης αφαντος...κλασικες ελληνικες πατεντες τυπου η εξυπνη συτα pretty bra economyzer και αλλες ελληνικες μουφες...αν θες αντωνη πραγματικα να προμοταρεις σωστα το προιον πρεπει να το παρουσιασεις στο ευρη κοινο...τι φοβαστε?μηπως με μια φωτο απτο μηχανιμα θα σας κλεψουμετην πατεντα?η μηπως ειναι πατεντα τυπου βαγγελη στην βλαχοπουλου?...φιλικα μπαμπης

----------


## leosedf

> Η συγκεκριμενη πατεντα EP 12177146.3 που αναφερει δεν υπαρχει στο European pattent office. Επρεπε να αναφερεται στο συγκεκριμενο site το οποιο ενημερωνετε αμεσα.



Ακριβώς αυτό. Έχει 3 χρόνια και η πατέντα δεν βρίσκεται πουθενά. Και ως γνωστόν οι πατέντες περιέχουν όλες τις λεπτομέρειες και θεωρία μαζί με σχηματικά.

Οι Κινέζοι δεν περιμένουν online να βρούνε σχέδια, αγοράζουν τη συσκευή και την αντιγράφουν, είναι πραγματικά άχρηστο να προσπαθείς να προστατεύσεις αφού μπορεί να αντιγραφεί ανά πάσα στιγμή.

Επίσης μη μας πετάτε τα πανεπιστήμια στη μάπα γιατί ξέρουμε ότι είναι πουλημένοι όλοι εκεί και υπογράφουν τα πάντα αρκεί να πέσει το χρήμα (και τα economizer με τους υπεραγωγούς είχαν χαρτιά από πανεπιστήμια), όσο για τους άλλους μου φαίνεται ότι απλά θέλουν χρήμα από τις πωλήσεις και τίποτα άλλο.

https://www.facebook.com/BcsMultiSpeakerSystem  Αναφέρεται και εκεί ο αριθμός της πατέντας που δεν υπάρχει πουθενά.

----------


## betacord85

λγα like και 2 σχολια απο γκομενες μαλλον ξαδερφες του κυριου πατεντα...ο γερμανος ειναι ολα τα λεφτα χαχαχαχ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4to2_EU7WU8#t=26

----------


## p_stama

Για ριξτε μια ματια εδω .

http://www.google.com/patents/EP2688313A1?cl=en

Passive loudspeaker multiplexer

Εφευρέτες  Ioannis Stamatopoulos

Ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης
22 Ιαν. 2014

Ημερ/νία κατάθεσης
19 Ιουλ. 2012



Ουτε τον αριθμο πατεντας δεν ξερει το παλικαρι.

----------


## xsterg

εγω εχω καταλαβει πως δουλευει το "μηχανημα" αυτο. εχει βαλει πολυ απλα μια αντισταση ισχυος 4 ή 8Ω σε καθε καναλι σε σειρα με την εξοδο. απο εκει και περα προσθετει ηχεις σε σειρα και παραλληλα. ακομη και βραχυκυκλωμα να κανει στις εξοδους των ηχειων ο ενισχυτης βλεπει αυτα τα 4 ή 8Ω. εμ, ετσι το φτιαχνω και εγω. γι' αυτο δεν ηθελε να το ανοιξει ο σακης και να δει τι εχει μεσα. γιατι ειναι δυο αντιστασεις ισχυος πιθανον σε μια ψυκτρα και μερικοι διακοπτες  που συνδεου τα ηχεια. 
κατοχυρωνω την πατεντα λοιπον...

----------


## ninolas

> εγω εχω καταλαβει πως δουλευει το "μηχανημα" αυτο. εχει βαλει πολυ απλα μια αντισταση ισχυος 4 ή 8Ω σε καθε καναλι σε σειρα με την εξοδο. απο εκει και περα προσθετει ηχεις σε σειρα και παραλληλα. ακομη και βραχυκυκλωμα να κανει στις εξοδους των ηχειων ο ενισχυτης βλεπει αυτα τα 4 ή 8Ω. εμ, ετσι το φτιαχνω και εγω. γι' αυτο δεν ηθελε να το ανοιξει ο σακης και να δει τι εχει μεσα. γιατι ειναι δυο αντιστασεις ισχυος πιθανον σε μια ψυκτρα και μερικοι διακοπτες  που συνδεου τα ηχεια. 
> κατοχυρωνω την πατεντα λοιπον...



παίζει και να έχεις δίκιο !!!!
τρομερή πατέντα μιλάμε !!! 
χαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Πάντως έτσι άμα είναι ότι και αν γίνει δεν πέφτει με τίποτα η αντίσταση !!
ρε πατέντα λέμε τώρα !!!  :Tongue2:

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Μα αν το ανοίξει κανείς θα δει ότι κοστολογείται στα 50 ευρώ και όχι στα 600. Αυτό φοβάται ο κατασκευαστής. Για αυτό και το έχει προωθήσει εκει που θέλει ώστε να μην κινδυνεύει να ρεζιλευτεί.

----------


## betacord85

αληθεια που ειναι χαμενος ο κυριος αντωνης που κανει διαφημηση του μαγικου ενισχυτου?

----------


## ultra

> Μην ξεχναμε οτι ο κατασκευαστης αυτος """κατι εχει"" στα χερια του αν μη τι αλλο δεν ειναι ασχετος



Ποιο ειναι το θετικο στοιχειο της συσκευης μια και την δοκιμασες εστω και με 3 ηχεια?

----------


## p_stama

Για ριξτε μια ματια στην πατεντα του, που εδωσα λινκ παραπανω μπας και καταλαβει καποιος πως λειτουργει !

----------


## tonybi

http://zerohmultispeaker.com/

----------


## spirakos

Ειπε κανεις τιποτα..;
Συγχαρητηρια!

----------


## ultra

Τι να πει ο ανθρωπος με τοσο κραξιμο που επεσε.
Λινκ στα μουτρα, και πολυ μας ειναι.

----------


## sakis

χαλαρωστε  ρε παιδια ....εγω δεν ειδα καμμια πιστοποιηση   τα αποτελεσματα των δοκιμων που εγιναν τοτε δεν εβγαζαν αυτο το αποτελεσμα ....Μακαρι στο διαστημα που περασε ο ανθρωπος να εκαν βλεπτιωσεις και αλλαγες   σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις  εγω παντα θα ειμαι διαθεσιμος  με μετρησεις  Φανταζομαι και αλλοι .......

----------


## ultra

Προχθες ειχα την ευκαιρια να παραβρεθω σε δοκιμη της συσκευης.

Τα παραλληλισμενα ηχεια που ειχαν συνδεθει με τον ενισχυτη, μεσω της συσκευης, ειχαν αντισταση 0.35Ω.

Η ισχυς εξοδου του ενισχυτη , ηταν πολυ πανω απο τα 2Kw, και οι δοικμες ηταν συνεχεις.

Επιβεβαιωνω οτι δεν καηκε τιποτα σε ολοκληρο το 4 ωρο δοκιμων.

Η συσκευη δουλευει κανονικα, και μαλιστα ειναι παθητικη.

Οσοι  εξυπνοι "καταλαβαν" πως δουλευει, και αρχισαν να γραφουν  μ@λα@κιες, το μονο που καταφεραν ηταν να αποδειξουν ποσο Ελληναρες  ειναι.

----------


## VaselPi

Παιδιά, καθώς Ηλεκτρονικός δεν είμαι, λύστε μου παρακαλώ την εξής απορία. Γιατί συνιστά _πατέντα_ η σχεδίαση και κατασκευή ενός ενισχυτή - με έναν προ ενισχυτή και 8 ξεχωριστές μονάδες εξόδου ισχύος; Από το λίνκ που αναφέρει ο Αντώνης (*tonybi,* ποστ 150), προκύπτει ότι το κάθε κανάλι φορτώνεται με 4 ηχεία σε σύνδεση σειράς, καθώς με τον τρόπο αυτό μειώνεται ο ρόλος της ωμικής αντίστασης των καλωδίων σύνδεσης  μεγάλου μήκους. Επίσης, η συνδεσμολογία αυτή δεν "φοβάται" το βραχυκύκλωμα του ενός ηχείου της τετράδας, αλλά ακόμη και των δύο, αν το κανάλι αυτό, όπως και τα ηχεία του,  προστατευτούν από την υπερφόρτιση με μία σχετικά μικρή ωμική αντίσταση. Σε νορμάλ συνθήκες, η αντίσταση προστασίας δεν πρόκειται να  επηρεάσει σημαντικά την απόδοση του καναλιού. Αντιθέτως, μόνο καλό θα κάνει στον ενισχυτή και την ποιότητα του ήχου. Πρόβλημα στο κανάλι θα δημιουργηθεί αν βραχυκυκλώσουν και τα 3 ηχεία της σειράς.  Αλλά πόσο πιθανό είναι να βραχυκυκλώσουν 2 ή 3 ηχεία της ίδιας σειράς; Επομένως, στο ζήτημα του βραχυκυκλώματος εμπλέκεται και η Θεωρία Πιθανοτήτων. 
Τη διακοπή των ηχείων το κανάλι δεν τη "φοβάται", ωστόσο η συνδεσμολογία αυτή έχει, όμως, ένα κουσούρι, δηλαδή "φοβάται" τη διακοπή του ενός εκ των τεσσάρων ηχείων της σειράς, καθώς αμέσως αχρηστεύονται τα υπόλοιπα 3 ηχεία. Θα επαναλάβω την ερώτηση: πως και γιατί όλο αυτό είναι πατέντα;
Βασίλειος.

----------

